
SoftBank’s $375M Bet on Pizza Went Bad Fast - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-02-13/inside-the-firings-at-softbank-s-robot-pizza-startup
======
easytiger
Is there anyone who thinks this is a good idea, let alone with this level of
investment? It's clearly a bad idea.

The only way it makes sense would be is softbank had a Robot company that
makes the gear and they wanted to fluff the sales up to a couple of hundred
million on that company by seeking them to this company

